# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات بمناسبة الاربعين

## نور الولاية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مسجات بمناسبه اربعين الامام الحسين عليه السلام

يا فؤادي الحزين 
اقبل الاربعين 
ليتني كل حين 
عند قبر الحسين

قم جدد الحزن في العشرين من صفر ففيه ردت رؤوس الأل في الحفر . مأجووووووووورين ..... 
لو نجيك زحفا سيديا يا حسين ................. نفديك يا حسين 


هاهو عاد يومك ياحسين بالأحزان وعـادت زينب وخلفـها الأرامل تندب 
كل واحدة تندب حبيبها الذي دفن إلا زينب بقيت حائرة على من تندب


واشوق قلباهُ لزيارةِ العِشرينَ من صَفَرِ 

عشيقٌ يُخاطبُ معشوقهُ في الليلِ والسَحَرِ

حسين فيك تشرفت كربلاء 
ولمصابك بكت كل اركان السماء 
ولك ياحسين دمي ودمعي فداء

قلبي انفجع لمصابك
ابروحي نار اصوابك
يصعب عليٌ غيابك
يومك أشد وأصعب يوم

سأبكـي وألطـم يـا سيـدي
وآتيك زحفـا إلـى كربـلاء
ولست أبالي دعـاة الظلال 
ويكتب دمعـي فـوق التـراب

يا كربلاء حـق أن تفخريـن
وأصبحـت قبلـة للزائـريـن
يطوفون حول ضريح الحسيـن
يناجونـه بـفـؤاد حـزيـن

تعالـوا بقلبـي حسيـن دفيـن
ولا اختشي خسـت اللائميـن
أعفـر فـوق ثـراك الجبيـن
ولو قطعوا في هـواك اليديـن
منقول..
_________

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مسجات حلووه ..*

*ألف شكر لك ..ألم الفراق ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافية ..*

*لاتحرمينا من جديدك ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*يسلمووووا ع المسجات* 

*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

----------


## نور الولاية

أسعدني وجودكم الرائع
سلمت يمناكم يارب

----------


## نور الشمس

يعطيك العافيه يا الم الفراق

----------


## لهلو

شكرا على المسجات 
ويعطيك الف عافية 
لاتعدمنا وجودك يارب

----------


## نور الولاية

جميل نبض قلمكم .. ومتميزين جدا في تعابيركم ..
ربي يعطيكم العافية ..
ننتظر حضوركم الرائع أحبتي..

----------


## hope

مشكوره ع المسجــات

يعطيك الله العافية

تحياتي 
حور العين

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هاهو عاد يومك ياحسين بالأحزان وعـادت زينب وخلفـها الأرامل تندب 
كل واحدة تندب حبيبها الذي دفن إلا زينب بقيت حائرة على من تندب


يا فؤادي الحزين 
اقبل الاربعين 
ليتني كل حين 
عند قبر الحسين



عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر ،، أحسن الله إلى الزهراء العزاء ،،مأجور النبي وآله ،،


مُثابة ومأجورة خيتي ع الطرح المؤلم ،،

جُزيتِ خيراً في الدنيا والآخرة إن شاء الله تعالى
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

قم جدد الحزن في العشرين من صفر ففيه ردت رؤوس الأل في الحفر . مأجووووووووورين ..... 
لو نجيك زحفا سيديا يا حسين ................. نفديك يا حسين 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسينورحمة الله وبركاته عظم الله لك الارض ياسيدي ياصاحب العصر والزمان بدكرى اربعينة جدك الامام الحسين عليه السلام ماجورين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*

*الرجآء من الجميع عدم رفع الموآضيع ،،*

*آعتذر من الجميع سيتم إقفآل الموضوع ،،*

*مودتي ،،*

*ملآمح*

----------

